# Grass?



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys and gals.

I am wondering what type of plant/grass this is in the attached picture, circled in red.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Can't quite tell from pic, but it's not a grass. I would guess Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC for short). A much sought after foreground plant which can be a bear to plant and keep rooted.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it is Riccia fluitans AKA Crystalwort

Click the link, even amano is mentioned, whom definitely did that tank.

http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=001


----------

